# Aphrodisiacs/ Low sex drive in men.



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello Ladies/ Gents,

Rather exciting for me to be posting in the TTC naturally area after my history, however DH finally seems to be producing healthy looking sperm samples after intervention from the wonderful Mr Ramsay (see diary below) but the fact remains that we seem to find it really hard to try at the right times in the month.

Can't say I really blame him, after so many years of thinking his swimmers were no good and now both of us really wanting this to work, the pressure on him must feel quite off-putting. I do my best to not pressurize him but a naturally low sex drive has all but vanished lately!

Has anyone here tried any supplements or foods which have helped to improve male libido?

Thanks

Cat


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

In particular has anyone seen positive effects with men taking Maca?


----------

